# Open case alert



## Greg (Apr 28, 2007)

I've just finished installing a new hard drive in my computer. Each time I start up the computer now, I get an alert stating that the case has been opened. What do I need to do so that I don't keep getting this notice each and every time I start up my computer. (I'm running Windows XP Pro) Thanks.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 28, 2007)

Is it displaying that when XP is fully booted?

What brand PC?


----------



## Greg (Apr 28, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> Is it displaying that when XP is fully booted?



No. I get this alert before XP boots up.



> What brand PC?



Dell Optiplex GX150.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> No. I get this alert before XP boots up.



Ok - then this is probably a manufacturer's "feature"





> Dell Optiplex GX150.



Take a look here and here


----------



## Greg (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks JD.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 29, 2007)

no problema - hope it helps!


----------

